# is she leaving or staying?-HELP!



## waterloo (Sep 2, 2009)

hi


----------



## dobo (Jun 30, 2009)

I don't understand. You've allowed her to be involved with others in the past and now it bothers you? You're so good because you have no limits. She can do anything and you'll put up with it. Why should she leave you when she can have her cake and eat it, too?

So apparently you're upset that she's now decided that she doesn't want sex with you while she wants this other guy. But if she would have sex with both of you you'd be OK with it?

I'm really not sure what you want here. You're certainly not getting anything anyone would be surprised about. You've created a marriage where there are no limits. Your wife can be with other guys and disrespect your marriage and you and you're OK about it until she witholds sex from you. She's set the first limit and you don't like it.

Dude : She's staying with you because you provide her with safety and "stuff" and a place to go home to. She's not in love with you and I would have to wonder if she's ever been.


----------



## waterloo (Sep 2, 2009)

hi


----------

